# doctors from pakistan



## remy1212 (Dec 18, 2011)

hey i need to know if doctors from pakistan are eligible to work in SA or are there any exams/tests we need to pass before that? 
any suggestion/help will be really appreciated.
thank you


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Two exams,competency and SA Pharmaceutical and SA Law, then you have to do either ne or two years Community service where-ever they need you, usually out in the Country.
(I was going to say Fluency in 11 Official languages!! but I thought I would be nice for a change)


----------



## remy1212 (Dec 18, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Two exams,competency and SA Pharmaceutical and SA Law, then you have to do either ne or two years Community service where-ever they need you, usually out in the Country.
> (I was going to say Fluency in 11 Official languages!! but I thought I would be nice for a change)


thank u for the info. i jus googled SA pharmaceutical and law but cudnt really find anyting useful :confused2: cud u please send me some link here if u knw whr can i find the details to these exams. 11 OFFICIAL LANGUAGES! :O OMG! u gotta b kidding me! is dat a must? i can only speak english. learning the 10 other languages wil b next to impossible


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

remy1212 said:


> thank u for the info. i jus googled SA pharmaceutical and law but cudnt really find anyting useful :confused2: cud u please send me some link here if u knw whr can i find the details to these exams. 11 OFFICIAL LANGUAGES! :O OMG! u gotta b kidding me! is dat a must? i can only speak english. learning the 10 other languages wil b next to impossible


depending on where you qualified, the SAHPC did away with the exams in about 2003, unless your Uni was nt acredited..

but thats not the problem.

Foreign doctors have long wait to practise - Times LIVE


----------



## remy1212 (Dec 18, 2011)

Daxk said:


> depending on where you qualified, the SAHPC did away with the exams in about 2003, unless your Uni was nt acredited..
> 
> but thats not the problem.
> 
> Foreign doctors have long wait to practise - Times LIVE


thank u, this was really helpful


----------

